# Auf Field PG das SP2 Installieren



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Hallo,
habe gerade ein field PG vor mier liegen auf dem WinXP Prof SP1 installiert ist. 

Habe mir das SP2-DEU aus dem Internet geladen.

Auf dem Field PG ist alles Deutsch, die Software, Die Sprache etc.
Ist auch ausser Deusch sonst wo nichts aktiviert. Auch kein Englisch.

*Bekomme beim Versuch der Insatllation die Fehlermeldung:*
*Die Windows XP-Dateien können nicht aktualisiert werden, da die Sprache des installieren Systems nicht mit der des Updates übereinstimmt.*


Habe schon versucht das Notebook auf Engl zu stellen, lies sich dennoch ned installieren.

Gibt es wo ein Multilanguage SP2?


----------



## gravieren (16 August 2007)

Hi Maxi

Hast du die MUI-Version  ?


Versuch :

WICHTIG ! ! !    Image runterziehen.

Alle Step 7 Progs deinstallieren.  (Ohne Authorisierungen, die können bleiben)

Solltest du die "Professional Edition 2006 SR2" haben Progs anhacken und Installieren.


----------



## maxi (16 August 2007)

Danke dir,

habe gerade bschlossen das die Kiste nun einfach auf SP1 bleibt.
Die werden sich dann schon melden falls mal was nicht funktionieren sollte   Lan und Etherneteinbindung bekommt er eh nicht.

Ich belasse es nun eifnach so. Sollte es Probleme geben Setze ich ihn gleich komplett neu auf.


----------



## gravieren (16 August 2007)

Hi Maxi

Sorry, hab ich falsch gelesen.

Du wirst das Servicepack für XP Installieren !


Da must du das Englische Service-Pack verwenden ! ! !

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tion=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805333


----------



## Tillix (16 August 2007)

Nabend... 

Hier mal eine Verträglichkeitsliste der verschiedenen SIMATIC Software Versionen zu den unterschiedlichen Microsoft Windows-Betriebssystemen. 



Gruß Tillix  :s11:


----------



## o.s.t. (17 August 2007)

gravieren schrieb:


> Da must du das Englische Service-Pack verwenden ! ! !


kann ich absolut bestätigen! WinXP MUI (Multilanguage User Interface) basiert auf dem englischen WindowsXP und erfordert das englische SP2. Das Windows kann nachher weiterhin mit deutscher Oberfläche verwendet werden! hier der direkte Link zum CS-Beitrag: http://support.automation.siemens.c...&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&load=treecontent

übrigens: SP2 zum WinXP sehr empfehlenswert!

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Ich habe es nun auf das englische SP2.
Die Einstellungen blieben wie hier schon, danke, geantwortet alle beim alten, sprich deutsch.

Die Installation dauerte etwa 30 Minuten und erfordete nahezu keien Eingriffe.

Läuft fehlerlos nun weiter 

Danke euch. Meine Kollegen von der Hardware, die das PG bekommen, werden sich drüber freuen.


----------



## gravieren (17 August 2007)

Hi

Schön.

Meine Empfehlung noch:

Jage das Update-Pack z.b. von der Helpline rüber.


Hier werden ca. 70 Bugfixes raufgespielt !

http://www.winhelpline.info/forum/w...287-windows-xp-update-pack-v15-08-2007-a.html


Damit bist du OHNE Online zu gehen geschützt.

Auch die Bugfixes vom Dienstag sind mit droben.


Ein MUSS, sollte der Kollege mit dem FIeld-PG ins Internet gehen.


----------



## maxi (17 August 2007)

Danke dir,

aber er kann eh nicht damit ins Internet.
In die Ethernets und AS Netze kommt und darf er damit nicht rein und WLan hat das Gerät nicht.
Gerät ist nur für FU`s udn Sonden etc. gedacht.

Aber danke und Winke.


----------

